# First Gray of they year...........



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well guys, with about 3'' of fresh powder I decided to go out this evening where i know a couple cats have been hanging around. 
I noticed some tracks in the snow, that where snowed in, but i snow started around 5 this morning and quit about 11 am. So i figured something was close by. After about 20 minutes into the stand, i catch movement straight out in front of me. Im looking and think its a cat. He comes about another 20 yards, and Nope! Its a nice little gray fox. So i pick the Benelli up, and at this point hes around 50 yards. Look down the barrel, and it is completely snow covered, I cant see the sight or the end of the barrel. So i wipe the end of it off, he stops. Im thinking oh no. But he is dead set on eating my woodpecker decoy, and comes with in 5 yards of it when i feed him some #4 turkey load. About 30 yards from me. So he hits the brush. Start tracking him and no blood, but there he laid about 30 yards from where i shot him. Nice pretty thick fur!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Yote...good for you !! Been awhile since I have had grey come in. Sounds like a good evening for you. Fresh snow is always a welcome thing. I am hitting a river that had yotes running it last time I check hope I have your luck.

Keep it up !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW good photos also.

Super nova ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup!, im getting ready to send it to the local gun smith and have the cone in the barrel lengthen out about a 1 1/2, I did this years ago on a 870 and it made a huge difference..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not sure what you are talking about ?? Cone ?

I have a nova I rather enjoy using other than have the crap kicked outta me durring duck season.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Right where the end of the shell fits there is a cone milled into the barrel. It tappers and is about 3/4 of an inch long. It has kinda like a shoulder on it, and when your shot gets fired the shot sometimes catches on this shoulder, and distorts the shot, making a not so good pattern. A good gun smith can fix this for about 30 bucks and its better thin any choke on the market.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice fox dude!!!! Your talking military cone right? I had it done on my TAC 4 and I can pattern 4 buck out to 70 yards like a champ. It makes a big difference.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...never heard of that...guess I just learned somthing to pass on. I will have to try it on my nova . The pattern is not all that bad now...but if I can make it more even I am all for it. Perhaps my 870 mag would be a better choice ?

Thank you !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

My boy shoots the 870 i had done, last year he busted his first turkey at 62 yards. Thats with just a full choke. No super full or extra, extra full.
HeadHunter that is exactly what im talking about.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...gun smith here I come !

Tell me which would have a tougher lip the nova or 870 ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....62 yards is impressive ! Good for him


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, he was 9 years old. Im not sure witch on is tougher.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

hes talking about the forcing cone in the barrel, i've had this done to my over under that i shoot sporting clays with and it reduces recoil and really improves your patterns out beyond 40yds. well worth the money, most new guns already come that way. my browning maxus that i use for turkey hunting and predators is that way from the factory


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, i didnt know they started doing that now.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Arghh...

One more post about a grey fox and i'm gonna go nuts.

Just let me know when we're going out to bag one because i'm ready.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the fox, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Great fox! Looks to cold for my cold up there an less it is a dry cold.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When it is that cold it is always dry..no moisture at all in the air.

I am going to do my nova it kicks like a mule and if that softens it up...all the better. I like the gun it takes a beating and keeps on shooting. I like that it is not prone to rust.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice fox!!! What call were you using? Bird I am assuming? You were targeting cats right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the fox. He looks to have a healthy coat.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Joking about the fox of course. Congrats! Didn't think we had many greys back there in MO? I've seen some beautiful reds there though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Fox man Good pics, I didnt know about the cone on Shotguns good Information, although locally I dont know of a smith i would trust to do that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cabela's or Gandermountain have smiths on staff....that is where I was thinking.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Joking about the fox of course. Congrats! Didn't think we had many greys back there in MO? I've seen some beautiful reds there though.


We used to have a lot. But in recent years there #s i think is goin down. Im working on getting a new place lined out. My company keeps me in the other direction.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Nice fox!!! What call were you using? Bird I am assuming? You were targeting cats right?


Yes, Jon i was. Im a little cat crazy at the moment. I have another cat i killed a couple days ago while in north missouri. Ill post some pics ASAP. I was using a MoJo woodpecker decoy with the hairy woodpecker, on the FP...


----------

